# Where can I buy cobalt salt lick online?



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi everyone! I had posted a few days ago asking if the salt/cobalt blocks were necessary. I was able to acquire a salt block from TSC and they also have access to their normal loose minerals. I couldn’t find a cobalt salt block and when i researched, it doesn’t appear anyone near me sells them. But I can’t find where to purchase online? Thanks!!

Edit: also the salt block I did purchase from TSC has been getting its share of licks so I’m happy with the purchase!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Ask if your TSC will order the Cobalt Salt block. Some will order it in Here is the link
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...-cobalt-iodized-salt-block-50-lb?cm_vc=-10005
Now, for some reason, I'm assuming you are in the US. If I'm wrong, then nothing I say will be relevant.

Here's another option
https://www.doitbest.com/products/759243 But they also have a regular Cobalt block.

Here is another option
https://www.sweetlix.com/products/60717-meat-maker-168-mineral/ This works great if you have salt elsewhere.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...&ved=0ahUKEwiHmrqX9vPjAhUCP60KHVu-DbIQ8wIImQM
This is the cheapest one I could find online, but i but mine at a local feed store.


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi Maria, thanks for the info! 

I have free choice manna pro loose minerals and the general salt block out for them. If I provide the cobalt salt block from TSC, is there anything else I need to provide them? 

Is that sweetlix an alternative loose mineral to the manna pro? Or would that be in addition to?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

DaGoatandPugLady said:


> Is that sweetlix an alternative loose mineral to the manna pro? Or would that be in addition to?


Sweet lix meat maker is good and is its own stand alone loose mineral. 
Our local TSC ordered 2 pallets of Cobalt blocks..but getting it in has been a hassle. they dont know why its taking so long. We purchased 4 blocks from a TSC and hour away from us. but it was a special order and they dont plan on ordering again. I have a list of folks wanting the blocks, so if we can buy TSC out they will order a again and perhaps make it a regular order.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

DaGoatandPugLady said:


> Is that sweetlix an alternative loose mineral to the manna pro? Or would that be in addition to?


The Sweetlix is a different (alternative) mineral to the Manna Pro.

One thing I'd watch for is a selenium deficiency when you are on the Manna Pro, because it is VERY low in selenium. It's also quite low in copper and iodine. An iodized salt lick, either of the ones I mentioned, will take care of your iodine for you. Replamin Gel Plus can help with the copper and selenium. The cobalt could be helped by the 2 salt blocks I mentioned.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

happybleats said:


> Sweet lix meat maker is good and is its own stand alone loose mineral.


Not just good, one of the best, imo. Especially for people who have difficulty in getting cobalt salt...


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

mariarose said:


> The Sweetlix is a different (alternative) mineral to the Manna Pro.
> 
> One thing I'd watch for is a selenium deficiency when you are on the Manna Pro, because it is VERY low in selenium. It's also quite low in copper and iodine. An iodized salt lick, either of the ones I mentioned, will take care of your iodine for you. Replamin Gel Plus can help with the copper and selenium. The cobalt could be helped by the 2 salt blocks I mentioned.


Ok, thank you so much! This can get so confusing and I want to do the best I can for my boys. I'm low on my mannapro so I think I will switch over to that sweetlix next.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

happybleats said:


> We purchased 4 blocks from a TSC and hour away from us. but it was a special order and they dont plan on ordering again. I have a list of folks wanting the blocks, so if we can buy TSC out they will order a again and perhaps make it a regular order.


The word went out over social media to local goat owners when our local TSC brought it in. They sold out that single day. They ordered again and sold out that day. I used to work there and still knew people and I was asked when I went in to buy. I flat out told them it was for ruminants (not monogastrics) and that no one carried it, so when they decided to listen the word went out everywhere because of our goat group.

The priceless reaction...
"GOATS?????"
"Yeah GOATS. The OTHER livestock."


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Not just good, one of the best, imo. Especially for people who have difficulty in getting cobalt salt...


I also ordered that Replamin Gel... I was looking at ordering the SweetLix from Jeffers- is it normal for shipping to be $21.00 for it? I was like whoa! So it'll be about $42.00 for me. Is that normal?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

DaGoatandPugLady said:


> I'm low on my mannapro so I think I will switch over to that sweetlix next.


@healthyishappy is a recent convert...
Do you have someplace that will carry it, or order it for you?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

DaGoatandPugLady said:


> is it normal for shipping to be $21.00 for it?


Minerals are expensive to ship in. They are rocks, after all.
@healthyishappy found a better deal by being willing to order multiple buckets.

What do your stores have available? If we knew that, maybe we could help.


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Minerals are expensive to ship in. They are rocks, after all.
> @healthyishappy found a better deal by being willing to order multiple buckets.
> 
> What do your stores have available? If we knew that, maybe we could help.


When I went to TSC yesterday, it didn't seem like many options. Let me go again today and I will write back and see if there's anything else worth buying. Maybe I can ask them to order in that cobalt lick and possibly sweetlix if they'll let me.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

TSC will not carry Sweetlix.

But do ask them about the cobalt block. Have the sku# when you call.

If TSC is all you have, find out if they will bring in Purina Wind and Rain, Storm Cattle minerals. That is the best mineral mix they carry. Here is a link
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/purina-wind-rain-storm-all-season-75-complete?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

mariarose said:


> TSC will not carry Sweetlix.
> 
> But do ask them about the cobalt block. Have the sku# when you call.
> 
> ...


Perfect, thank you! I will check on that Purina mineral mix. You would recommend that over MannaPro loose minerals? If they carry it. Otherwise, I will just order the SweetLix and pay the shipping.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I would use the Purina Wind and Rain, Storm over the Manna Pro.

I would use the Sweetlix over the Purina. 

Where do you live?


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

mariarose said:


> I would use the Purina Wind and Rain, Storm over the Manna Pro.
> 
> I would use the Sweetlix over the Purina.
> 
> Where do you live?


Perfect, thank you!!! I live south of Fort Worth, TX!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'll bet you have someplace in your area that would carry Sweetlix. Ft Worth is a large area...


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

mariarose said:


> I'll bet you have someplace in your area that would carry Sweetlix. Ft Worth is a large area...


Agreed! But when I look at their distributors on their website, there's no one close to me. Unless anyone else can chime in who lives in DFW?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

DaGoatandPugLady said:


> Agreed! But when I look at their distributors on their website, there's no one close to me. Unless anyone else can chime in who lives in DFW?


I hope someone chimes in. You can also remember the name/product number and keep asking every time you try a new store if they carry Sweetlix products.

So, looks like a cobalt saltlick is your answer then. Redmond from Utah has a terrific Cobalt block.

As for an alternative mineral mix, here's an idea for you, if there is something nearby
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads...me-those-minerals.194612/page-25#post-2286397


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I live 3 hours south of Dallas. I would call area feed stores and start asking. SO many small guys out there that carry what their clients want..maybe there is an interest for Sweet lix Meat Maker near you
And if you want a day drive, I got my cobalt blocks at TSC in Clifton Tx. Might call first to make sure they still have some. Soon TSC in Comanche will have some.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

What @happybleats said...

There are so many small stores that need supported. There are also so many regional mixes that may well be better for you than a national formulation.


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

Oooh, that's good to know! I go to Clifton frequently as we have a ranch out in Meridian! I will definitely check them out next week when I'm down there.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

mariarose said:


> The word went out over social media to local goat owners when our local TSC brought it in. They sold out that single day. They ordered again and sold out that day. I used to work there and still knew people and I was asked when I went in to buy. I flat out told them it was for ruminants (not monogastrics) and that no one carried it, so when they decided to listen the word went out everywhere because of our goat group.
> 
> The priceless reaction...
> "GOATS?????"
> "Yeah GOATS. The OTHER livestock."


This is what Im doing..spreading the word...if they sell out, they will order again..need to let them know we need it!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

DaGoatandPugLady said:


> Oooh, that's good to know! I go to Clifton frequently as we have a ranch out in Meridian! I will definitely check them out next week when I'm down there.


Perfect!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

For those who live close enough in Texas...TSC in Comanche Texas has 80 blocks just came in..lets get them sold so they will order again..spread the word!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

DaGoatandPugLady said:


> Agreed! But when I look at their distributors on their website, there's no one close to me. Unless anyone else can chime in who lives in DFW?


Do you have an IFA?
If you do buy from jeffers getting 3 tubs is $42 shipping, 2 tubs is $35 shipping and 1 is $25 for me. It might be a little less for you. If you buy more than three tibs though it goes way up. 3 tubs is the best deal.
I ended up getting my IFA too order me in a 25lb bag for $22.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

So for the cobalt blocks being at TSC, you can go here
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/c...5uCfglkALpa1oRRO-jDI2pi9ohCegF5hoCI9gQAvD_BwE
Go to the top right menu and click on "my store" type in your zip/city, then type in cobalt blocks, and select "pick up in store", it will tell you if you can ship there or not. I had to choose a TSC 30 mins away (compared to my 5 mins away) that actually sells them.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Cleburne TSC has wind rain and storm all season in stock right now. Cleburne feed will be getting sweetlix meat maker 16-8 in soon. I dont believe that's too far from you ..might be worth the trip.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

DaGoatandPugLady said:


> Agreed! But when I look at their distributors on their website, there's no one close to me. Unless anyone else can chime in who lives in DFW?


Hi...
If you have a 'regular' Feed Mill that is local to you (not a 'big-box' like Tractor Supply), they might be willing to order the product for you. Our local feed mill will order anything you want but, depending on the product, there might be a certain quantity you'd have to purchase. Might be worth a shot.

I also saw a few people listed as Distributors (on the SweetLix website) listed in the general DFW area...maybe you could drop one an email or call them to see what options are available for your area. (?)

Good Luck!

~ Hope ~


----------

